

Announcing Fedora 21 - dysoco
http://fedoramagazine.org/announcing-fedora-21/

======
iamtew
Looks like the blog is having some issues coping with the traffic, according
to Matthew Miller (from reddit):

> The blog where we are hosting the annoucement doesn't have enough juice.
> Working on it, but in the meantime, if you're hitting server errors, go
> directly to [http://getfedora.org](http://getfedora.org)

From here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2orc6e/its_here_annou...](http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/2orc6e/its_here_announcing_fedora_21/cmprurz)

------
tflink
If you're having trouble getting to fedoramagazine.org, you can see almost the
same content (albeit in a more plaintext form) in the fedora user list
archives:

[https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/users/2014-Decembe...](https://lists.fedoraproject.org/pipermail/users/2014-December/455921.html)

------
Zash
404?

